# Rubik's Bomb???



## Cubie Newbie (Mar 15, 2008)

Have you ever heard of anyone putting bomb in a Rubik's cube to try to kill a speedcubing enemy? 

Or of someone lighting a vaseline lubricated cube on fire?:confused:


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 15, 2008)

if you wanted to kill someone, I'm sure hiding a TINY and VERY LIGHT high-tech bomb into someone's rubik's cube would be a way to go.


----------



## alltooamorous (Mar 15, 2008)

Aside from a bomb, I've always thought; if you need to bring something illegal, for say drugs (powder cocaine for instance), you can hide it in a Rubik's Cube. I mean who ever thinks of looking in it? Yeah I know the problem with the dogs and stuff, just an idea though lol.


----------



## flamingBurrito (Mar 15, 2008)

lol i was just thinking today about a rubik's cube bomb that would go off if it wasnt solved in less than x seconds... haha i imagined a scenario in my head where the government had to call in a bunch of top speedcubers to save the day...

lol thats what i think about as i go through airport security


----------



## abbracadiabra (Mar 15, 2008)

Cubie Newbie said:


> Have you ever heard of anyone putting bomb in a Rubik's cube to try to kill a speedcubing enemy?
> 
> Or of someone lighting a vaseline lubricated cube on fire?:confused:



Where do you come up with this stuff??????



alltooamorous said:


> Aside from a bomb, I've always thought; if you need to bring something illegal, for say drugs (powder cocaine for instance), you can hide it in a Rubik's Cube. I mean who ever thinks of looking in it? Yeah I know the problem with the dogs and stuff, just an idea though lol.
> Today 10:57 PM



First, that all depends upon how carefully you'd be scrutinized. I wouldn't recommend hiding something in your Rubik's cube and then going through airport security. They'll pick it up right away in the x-ray machines. I have some very funny airport security stories I could tell you - of course, I was entirely innocent every time. Still, I wouldn't want to try to get anything past them. Besides, you couldn't hide enough of anything illegal inside a Rubik's cube to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2008)

flamingBurrito said:


> lol i was just thinking today about a rubik's cube bomb that would go off if it wasnt solved in less than x seconds... haha i imagined a scenario in my head where the government had to call in a bunch of top speedcubers to save the day...
> 
> lol thats what i think about as i go through airport security



Lol, Jason Baum to the rescue!!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 16, 2008)

Dene said:


> flamingBurrito said:
> 
> 
> > lol i was just thinking today about a rubik's cube bomb that would go off if it wasnt solved in less than x seconds... haha i imagined a scenario in my head where the government had to call in a bunch of top speedcubers to save the day...
> ...


"Alright: When we remove the cube from its isolated anti-detonation casing in the ground, you have exactly 20 seconds to solve it, or else everything within 100 meters will be devastated. There can be no pre-inspection. Okay, we'll leave you here and move 500 meters away now..."


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2008)

hehe, yea, he should be able to run 100 meters in 20 seconds. If you weren't allowed to run, I'd be screwed ^^


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 16, 2008)

yea that would be funny 
also keep in mind that the terrorists probably didn't think to lube the cube


----------



## Leo (Mar 16, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> yea that would be funny
> also keep in mind that the terrorists probably didn't think to lube the cube



And itll probably be a store bought cube that nobody has tuned up!


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 17, 2008)

also what if the terrorists had to pop an edge to insert the bomb, and accidentally put the edge back the wrong way? They wouldn't know that's unsolvable!


----------



## Dene (Mar 17, 2008)

Or maybe, it's a huge consipracy, and they intentionally made it impossible to solve, just so that they could blow up Jason, because the person who planted the bomb was actually his arch-nemesis, Harris Chan!


----------



## Leo (Mar 17, 2008)

But then what if the 3x3 is just a distraction while it's really a 4x4 that has the bomb!


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Mar 18, 2008)

What if Olympicube/V-Cube is really a group of evil scientists bent on blowing up the WCA?


----------



## Leo (Mar 19, 2008)

With so many people looking forward to them, its genius!


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Mar 19, 2008)

The moment those big cubes are introduced into competitions, who knows what'll happen!!!


----------

